# The Loaf 5/7



## Johnskiismore (May 5, 2011)

Anyone planning on hitting Sugarloaf when they reopen this Saturday?


----------



## snowmonster (May 5, 2011)

Wrong forum, dude! Looking forward to your trip report though.


----------



## bvibert (May 5, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Wrong forum, dude!



Moved


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 6, 2011)

Whoops, excuse my stupidity!

:beer:


----------



## snoseek (May 7, 2011)

How was it?

I'll be up Monday to close her down if you're interested.....


----------

